# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  “Lễ hội trên mây Sa Pa năm 2013” diễn ra từ ngày 26/4 - 5/5

## hieunt

*Theo tin từ UBND huyện Sa Pa cho biết, “Lễ hội trên mây Sa Pa năm 2013” sẽ diễn ra từ ngày 26/4 - 5/5, trong dịp này, huyện sẽ tổ chức Lễ công bố quyết định của Trung ương công nhận thị trấn Sa Pa là đô thị loại 4.*




Theo kế hoạch, “Lễ hội trên mây Sa Pa năm 2013” và Lễ công bố quyết định thị trấn Sa Pa trở thành đô thị loại 4 được tổ chức vào hồi 19 giờ 30 phút ngày 27/4 tại sân quần trung tâm huyện Sa Pa.

Huyện Sa Pa phối hợp với một số cơ quan của tỉnh và doanh nghiệp du lịch tổ chức nhiều hoạt động văn hóa, thể thao, như: Trưng bày hoa, cây cảnh tại công viên Vạn Hoa (26/4); triển lãm ảnh nghệ thuật “Sắc màu Sa Pa” của các tác giả người Sa Pa (27/4) tại sân quần; ngày hội văn hóa dân gian tại Khu du lịch Hàm Rồng (30/4); ngày hội văn hóa bản Mông Cát Cát (28/4); lễ hội cấp sắc của người Dao đỏ (27/4); hội thi khèn, sáo Mông( 28/4); tái hiện “Chợ tình Sa Pa” (27/4); “Một ngày làm nông dân Sa Pa” (27/4)...

Năm nay, dịp nghỉ lễ 30/4 và 1/5 khá dài, dự báo lượng du khách tới thăm Sa Pa trong dịp này rất đông, UBND huyện đã chỉ đạo các cơ quan chức năng không để xảy ra các hiện tượng, như tăng giá dịch vụ, đảm bảo an ninh trật tự và an toàn vệ sinh thực phẩm./.


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------

